# Effect pedals - your opinion about what to get



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Howdy folks!

I hope all is well for you all!

I am looking to buy (new or used) a "effect pedal" to (try) play some solos in the Gary Moore genre (bluesy stuff) but also that can be used to play some other genres as long as it gives a clean sound (not too "fuzzy").
I am totally lost as to what to look for, even here in the forum Marketplace (so much in there)
My gear: Fender jaguar and Crate 15W tube amp.

I don't want to spend an arm and a leg though .... full-time retiree now, so limited budget!

Suggestions would be welcomed!

Cheers!

JP


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

JacquesP said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I hope all is well for you all!
> 
> ...


 For an over driven sound look at the xotic ep booster . With a 15 watt tube amp it shouldn’t take much to get it to sound over driven . If it works with my 100 watt Mesa it should do you just well. I can do a video probably today or tomorrow on it . And posted it on this site via YouTube.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

For Gary Moore, you're looking at a thick-sounding overdrive. Getting a thick sound out of a Jaguar is a bit of a challenge, but if you roll off the tone knob a bit and use your neck pickup, you might be able to get closer.

The Xotic BB is an overdrive that should get you in the ball park. It's fairly versatile and can clean up nicely.

If you want something a bit thicker, the Xotic Soul Driven would work well too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

#1: Does your Crate amp provide an overdrive sound you like? Do the EQ controls allow you to tailor the tone to your satisfaction? If so, then all you might really need is a booster of some type, preferably with the ability to cut treble. That latter aspect might be important given that you'll be pushing a Jaguar.

Although, let me step back for a moment. Is it one of those Jaguars with 1 or 2 humbuckers, or is it the "traditional" Jag with a pair of single coils having the metal "claw" at the side?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

This might be instructive:









How To Sound Like Gary Moore - Happy Bluesman


Ever since I first heard ‘Parisienne Walkways’ I have wanted to sound like Gary Moore. He has a fiery blues tone that is powerful, yet full of soul.




happybluesman.com





Worth noting is that there are many pedals made overseas by companies like Joyo that get you 95-percent of the way to the sound of your favourite pedals for a fraction of the price. For those on a budget (or just plain cheap like yours truly), they can be really helpful.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I won't buy any more Xotic pedals. I own 2 and the 9v jacks on both don't line up so the plug drops out. other quality issues.

Get an overdrive or distortion pedal. A Rat with turbo into a tube screamer would do some singing.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A Voodoo Labs Sparkle drive has a very useful blend knob, allowing you to leave some of your clean tone in the driven tone.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Paisley Blues pedal. Made by a fellow Canadian :The Tone man. The cover is my own doing, the pedal made by him. Its sort of a JHS Morning Glory Overdrive Pedal, but better.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> For an over driven sound look at the xotic ep booster . With a 15 watt tube amp it shouldn’t take much to get it to sound over driven . If it works with my 100 watt Mesa it should do you just well. I can do a video probably today or tomorrow on it . And posted it on this site via YouTube.


Thanks !
Apologies for the late response.
I have taken a look at this Xotic ep booster on the web ... seems interesting.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Grab n Go said:


> For Gary Moore, you're looking at a thick-sounding overdrive. Getting a thick sound out of a Jaguar is a bit of a challenge, but if you roll off the tone knob a bit and use your neck pickup, you might be able to get closer.
> 
> The Xotic BB is an overdrive that should get you in the ball park. It's fairly versatile and can clean up nicely.
> 
> If you want something a bit thicker, the Xotic Soul Driven would work well too.


Thanks !
Apologies for being late responding.
Overdrive seems to be what most people are talking abut for my "needs".
Price wise ... it is just at my limit!


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

mhammer said:


> #1: Does your Crate amp provide an overdrive sound you like? Do the EQ controls allow you to tailor the tone to your satisfaction? If so, then all you might really need is a booster of some type, preferably with the ability to cut treble. That latter aspect might be important given that you'll be pushing a Jaguar.
> 
> Although, let me step back for a moment. Is it one of those Jaguars with 1 or 2 humbuckers, or is it the "traditional" Jag with a pair of single coils having the metal "claw" at the side?


Belated thanks!
The Crate 18W tube amp has only a "gain" and reverb ... no overdrive option on that.
The Jag has the "old" singe coils with this switch at the side (see picture).
Mine is of a different colour but it is the same guitar.
It'll be very hard to try to get the Gary Moore's sound with this set up though.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> This might be instructive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is something to keep in mind of course as I am not "performing" on stage!!


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> This might be instructive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting read that is !
A bit frustrating to read though ... I would need a Les Paul and a few pedals and the amp that can crank this sort of sound effect. 
I'll have a look at those Joyo items, thanks !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What is the actual budget?


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

player99 said:


> I won't buy any more Xotic pedals. I own 2 and the 9v jacks on both don't line up so the plug drops out. other quality issues.
> 
> Get an overdrive or distortion pedal. A Rat with turbo into a tube screamer would do some singing.


Is this what you are talking about (see picture) ? Price is OK.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> A Voodoo Labs Sparkle drive has a very useful blend knob, allowing you to leave some of your clean tone in the driven tone.


Hi !
I took a look at those, thanks!
Seems to be on the high side of the budget.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Stephenlouis said:


> Paisley Blues pedal. Made by a fellow Canadian :The Tone man. The cover is my own doing, the pedal made by him. Its sort of a JHS Morning Glory Overdrive Pedal, but better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Paisley's Blue .... expensive don't you think?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JacquesP said:


> Belated thanks!
> The Crate 18W tube amp has only a "gain" and reverb ... no overdrive option on that.
> The Jag has the "old" singe coils with this switch at the side (see picture).
> Mine is of a different colour but it is the same guitar.
> *It'll be very hard to try to get the Gary Moore's sound with this set up though.*


You're telling _me_! 
I have one of those pickups on one of my guitars. It has more bite than a traditional Strat pickup but none of the muscle that a humbucker has. That "muscle" will be important in achieving the sound you want.

If you have the Crate V18-112, then it does have overdrive capabilities, just no separate overdrive"channel". Turning the volume down and gain up will produce an overdrive tone. In the case of the V18, the Gain control is actually a form of volume control that is followed by two gain stages, then the EQ controls, and finally another volume control. Turning up the Gain saturates the two gain stages, and the volume control adjusts how loud the result is. Many players will set their amp to the edge of distortion, and then use a booster of some sort to push the amplifier into a thicker overdrive.

The challenge you will face is that your guitar is not likely to have a "thick" enough sound on its own that most boosters would produce the tone you want from the amp. One possibility is to use an equalizer pedal as your booster. This will let you thicken up the bottom and mids, and pull down the treble. Because EQ pedals, whether they are 5, 6, or 7 band provide boost as well as cut for each of the bands, they can function like a boost pedal. Will they make a single-coil Jaguar sound like a sunburst Les Paul? Not likely, but they can move it more in that direction. You will want to set your amp's tone controls appropriately as well.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

JacquesP said:


> Hi !
> I took a look at those, thanks!
> Seems to be on the high side of the budget.


I wasn’t aware of your budged but I just got one used, shipped to me, off Kijiji for something like $100 iirc. You can find one in that range if you’re patient.

I like to put together a broad wish list for pedals and save a nation wide Kijiji search for each. It may take a year or so but I always manage to get what I want for a good deal, even factoring in an extra $15 for cheap shipping.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

JacquesP said:


> Paisley's Blue .... expensive don't you think?


125 or 150 I think .


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have an Archer Ikon, Tube Screecher, OCD and a Boss Blues Driver. Can't say as I like any of them all that much. They all sound like pedals.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

JacquesP said:


> Is this what you are talking about (see picture) ? Price is OK.


I have one of these. I like the turbo setting way better. I also go into another drive and use an eq after.



https://www.amazon.ca/Mooer-Black-Secret-distortion-micro/dp/B008TNAGTK


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

mhammer said:


> You're telling _me_!
> I have one of those pickups on one of my guitars. It has more bite than a traditional Strat pickup but none of the muscle that a humbucker has. That "muscle" will be important in achieving the sound you want.
> 
> If you have the Crate V18-112, then it does have overdrive capabilities, just no separate overdrive"channel". Turning the volume down and gain up will produce an overdrive tone. In the case of the V18, the Gain control is actually a form of volume control that is followed by two gain stages, then the EQ controls, and finally another volume control. Turning up the Gain saturates the two gain stages, and the volume control adjusts how loud the result is. Many players will set their amp to the edge of distortion, and then use a booster of some sort to push the amplifier into a thicker overdrive.
> ...


Thanks for all of the info. !


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> I wasn’t aware of your budged but I just got one used, shipped to me, off Kijiji for something like $100 iirc. You can find one in that range if you’re patient.
> 
> I like to put together a broad wish list for pedals and save a nation wide Kijiji search for each. It may take a year or so but I always manage to get what I want for a good deal, even factoring in an extra $15 for cheap shipping.


I am not that patient !  I'll browse right here in the marketplace and see if I can spot one.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I have an Archer Ikon, Tube Screecher, OCD and a Boss Blues Driver. Can't say as I like any of them all that much. They all sound like pedals.


Thanks for that!
Cheers!


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

player99 said:


> I have one of these. I like the turbo setting way better. I also go into another drive and use an eq after.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Mooer-Black-Secret-distortion-micro/dp/B008TNAGTK


Fits the budget! Not sure if this would be the right one after all of the info I am getting.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

How about one of the Asian King of Tone clones? They're supposed to be decent and around $100. Do an eBay/AliExpress/Reverb search for 68 Pedals, Ly Rock, Demon Fx and I'm sure there are others to see what's available.


----------



## g#m (Apr 12, 2021)

I had the Crate V1512 several years back and thought that it sounds great with a Blues Driver - I still have that Blue Driver pedal after trying several others.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

JacquesP said:


> Fits the budget! Not sure if this would be the right one after all of the info I am getting.


Never go wrong with a Rat.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

At the core of things, you're not getting there without AT MINIMUM putting some humbuckers in your guitar. You can also get decent LP-style guitars inexpensively, or at least two humbucker guitars. If you don't do your own work, getting an inexpensive twin humbucker guitar might be your fastest and cheapest option. 

And the Black Secret pedal is a Rat copy.

But beware of trying to sound like somebody else: I once bought a Rockman, thinking it would be the be-all end-all to practicing. I got rid of it after playing nothing but a lot of Boston through it.

Maybe it's best to concentrate on getting to a sound you like and inspires you to play.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

You have a Johnny Marr Jag?

Anyway.....I'm gonna throw this out there. Jaguar has been my main guitar for over 20 years. 

I'm gonna throw you a wild card for getting what you want. ElectroHarmonix Graphic Fuzz. It's not a fuzz. I really need to get another one (had a big box one way back when)

You can cop a lot of sounds from it because it's an EQ and touch sensitive distorion in one. You can get a jag to sound humbuckerish and then a million other things. 

Crap, I just talked myself into getting another pedal.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican (Jan 23, 2021)

Grab a TC electronic Mojomojo if you can find one. Great cheap pedal! I sold all my higher priced drives and run 2 of them side by side. There’s a new Paul Gilbert model, but the old ones are awesome and cheap!


----------



## rtomancini (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi
Good day to all!
I have had good experience with Artec pedals. They are inexpensive and have good built quality. Think it is a Korean company (not sure)
I have tried the blues overdrive. http://www.artecsound.com/effect/se-bod.htm
and recently tried the germanium transistor treble booster.


----------

